# Shimano GRX gravel components



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

https://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/new-shimano-grx-drivetrain-for-gravel-and-cyclocross

Discuss! For starters, FD only works with particular cranksets...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Proper 46/30 from Shimano finally. Also Shimano moves to take Wolftooth's business and sells a native 1x narrow-wide crank.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hydraulic disc the only brake option?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jetdog9 said:


> Hydraulic disc the only brake option?


It isn't a bad one.

More cool...is hydraulic in-line interrupter levers. I don't think anyone makes a product like that--and many people would like the option on longer days.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My gravel bike has canti brakes so don't give a crap about the whole nine yards but I'm happy to see the double crankset options.
That is assuming 'usual' shimano crank quality and that it's compatible with a regular road group (6800 in my case).

Any idea about compatibility with 6800? Needing a new FD also would be fine.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

The FD and crankset are designed to provide more tire clearance, and are 2.5mm wider than other Shimano components.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Finx said:


> The FD and crankset are designed to provide more tire clearance, and are 2.5mm wider than other Shimano components.


People (like me) already run 46/30 with a normal roadie chainline with tires-up-to-the-limit of their frame (45-50mm). The actual point...is to force people already in the groading pond to have to buy the whole damned group. Can't just buy the crankset or the RD/FD.


Similar to how Campagnolo in the last decade has changed their cable pull ratio a dozen times.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

You don't have buy anything if you don't need it. You can run the GRX shifters and derailleurs with any other compatible 11 speed components. They are all interchangeable. The only stipulation is that if you want to run one of the GRX 2x cranks, you will also need (according to Shimano) the FD (which is not a huge expense). 

No pull ratios changed. Di2 is still interchangeable. Everything still works. 

I don't really see what the big deal is.

*Edit to add:* While it may not be of interest to you, it's obviously something Shimano felt like was needed. I would imagine that frame builders were probably very interested in this. I can't see this as a money grab for Shimano. If that were the case they would have just made all of it incompatible with other 11 speed stuff and forced people to buy the entire groupset.


----------

